# Need Suggestions: Runnable Thanksgiving Whitewater



## trbarnes88 (May 20, 2014)

A couple friends and I have time over Thanksgiving to devote 4/5 days to whitewater, and I need suggestions of where to go and what would be running that time of year. We are looking for R2-able class 4 and/or 5 stretches where either a Mini-me or Puma would be appropriate. I am looking for suggestions in the SW (Colorado included) and the NE (Pennsylvania, WVA, New England). 

I know the Pacific NW and Idaho would be good for that time of year, but I don't think we will have the time/money to drive or fly there. I have never researched late November whitewater before, so any information on good runs nationwide that time of year would be greatly appreciated. Class and location take a back seat to great experiences so if you have been on the water somewhere over Thanksgiving and you enjoyed it then feel free to suggest it. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Im not sure what class 4/5s are running out here but your could lap westy (permits are free that time of year) or run cat at thanksgiving. Not a lot going on out here at thnksgiving


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Royal gorge is likely to be runnable, will be low and and sunshine will be a bit tricky, ran big horn last november, and january of this year on browns.
Just post whens it's close to make sure there is no ice, good chance someone will have been down.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Check posts about black canyon on the colorado to, not 4-5, but sounds like an awesome winter trip, single over night, i'd like to do that one some time myself.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanksgiving tends to be pretty low, but the weather has a 50/50 chance of being really nice (or really cold). More water in the Colorado Plateau sections like deso, cataract, fruita --> Moab (incl westwater where you will have no sun in the inner gorge)), shoshone may have water, someone else can predict Gore. Sections of the Ark will be hit or miss depending on a lot of factors, but likely kayak able. Gunny gorge may be a good call.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Burrrr....bring dry suits if u come to New England. Most of the larger rivers will be runnable. If we have a storm from the south you will get lucky with good flows and warmer weather. Thanksgiving in NE can be 20 degrees or 70 degrees. Average high is in the 40s. Most class 4 runs here need rain to be fun, so hard to predict/plan. The only class 4 dam releases will be in Maine on the kennebec and Penobscot (long drive to chip ice off your raft all day...)

I would recommend the New River or Cheat in WVA. Some smaller rivers around there for some good R2 creeking.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

In WV the New River is always running so the gorge would fit the bill for you. 

There's a good chance that the short Valley Falls section will be running then (Tygart river) and with those boats you should also be able to do at least one section of the Gauley unless the rest of the year is very dry. The Cheat Canyon has an ok chance to be running then too.

With just a little bit of luck though (a good storm or two), it's not out of the question that most of the state will be runnable that time of year...and often the weather is very mild. I usually expect the first snow in the two weeks surrounding thanksgiving but those storms are often flanked by 60 degree weather.

One suggestion though....Don't tell the locals that you consider WV as part of the North East or you will get a lecture about the geo-politics of the Mason Dixon line and an earful about those damn yanks above us. (granted Morgantown area feels yankee-townish)


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

[

One suggestion though....Don't tell the locals that you consider WV as part of the North East or you will get a lecture about the geo-politics of the Mason Dixon line and an earful about those damn yanks above us. (granted Morgantown area feels yankee-townish)[/QUOTE]

WV did split off from Virginia to fight with the Union.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, wv-va split happened because the north wanted to securer a strategic railway through the eastern panhandle (Harper's Ferry), the split ensured the north would keep the east-west resupply route open. The split had little to do with slavery, in fact in the eastern panhandle the majority of population was slaves. Lincoln actually exempted 49 of wv's 50 counties from the slavery ban in the emancipation proclamation.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mattman said:


> Check posts about black canyon on the colorado to, not 4-5, but sounds like an awesome winter trip, single over night, i'd like to do that one some time myself.


I assume you mean Gunny Gorge? It's a scenic float with a few class 3's. Black Canyon is 5 with mandatory portages. Some of which are extremely long and painful.... Gore will be a fair bet, doesn't usually freeze over until around Christmas. Might still be releasing enough water to raft Pine Creek/Numbers on the Ark, but I don't want to promise that....otherwise, Cataract?....


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

For several years the local canoe club (RMCC) did an annual tkgiving Rio Grande in Big Bend Natl Park, TX trip. Don't know any details beyond that.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey logan, 
I was talking about black canyon on the colorado river bellow hoover dam. Just searched, and it was actually a thread you started back on 12-9-14 where i heard about it. 
Did you end up getting down there to check it out? Just sounds like it could be cool to boat in the dead of winter when your joensing for some boating and none freezing weather. 
Even if it was kinda mellow. 
Diamond down trip in the grand Maybe? Might be a little off parameters for 4-5 r-2, but might be all right.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Diamond down might feel a bit big in a puma or mini me, have not gotten down there yet, however. Sure you could self support 4-5 days though, done 4 days in 11' cat no problem.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mattman said:


> Hey logan,
> I was talking about black canyon on the colorado river bellow hoover dam. Just searched, and it was actually a thread you started back on 12-9-14 where i heard about it.
> Did you end up getting down there to check it out? Just sounds like it could be cool to boat in the dead of winter when your joensing for some boating and none freezing weather.
> Even if it was kinda mellow.
> Diamond down trip in the grand Maybe? Might be a little off parameters for 4-5 r-2, but might be all right.


I did not. Would still like to in January or February... Something about shorts and flip flops in the dead of winter without having to fly halfway around the world really appeals to me.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Black canyon is amazing! I worked as a kayak guide. The scenery is beautiful, the side hikes are wonderful and the hot springs are good to go, just don't dunk your head under water. This past winter was very nice. I'm planning to run all the way to Laughlin this winter. Should be a good trip. There is no whitewater but being on the river in a desert in January isn't bad. I'm inviting anybody who wants to tag along to join in!


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

DesertRatonIce said:


> Black canyon is amazing! I worked as a kayak guide. The scenery is beautiful, the side hikes are wonderful and the hot springs are good to go, just don't dunk your head under water. This past winter was very nice. I'm planning to run all the way to Laughlin this winter. Should be a good trip. There is no whitewater but being on the river in a desert in January isn't bad. I'm inviting anybody who wants to tag along to join in!
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning at 10:13.


That is a very tempting offer, when do you plan to go? For how long?
Am doing my share of playing hooky this year to go boat, but maybe....


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

outwash said:


> WV did split off from Virginia to fight with the Union.


Yes, well thanks for the history lesson, chief. 

I'm just telling you we are not part of the north nor does anyone here consider us the north. Below the mason dixon= the south. Period. Nothing to do with the civil war as it was surveyed 100 years earlier...Or come hang out where I'm from and see for yourself.

They can have the Northern panhandle. Call us Mid-atlantic if you desire although that makes little semse as well.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Gore*

Gore Canyon is great that time of year assuming it is still pre freeze. I have also run cat canyon that week. Also supper fun winter option.


----------

